# G&P 35w HID flashlight, small 8.8" length, GP771



## john2551 (Nov 29, 2007)

As i said a few months ago when the K3500R was introduced, i knew other small 35w HID's weren't far behind: http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-35W-HID-350...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

& here: http://www.gp-web.com/en/productspop.php?pid=1588

This one is an inch shorter than the K3500R but runtime is only 40 minutes & bulb temp in unknown. I'm sure Wolf-Eyes will be next!


----------



## data_lore (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, good price, $219, wonder whether it's *really* 3500 lumens?



john2551 said:


> As i said a few months ago when the K3500R was introduced, i knew other small 35w HID's weren't far behind: http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-35W-HID-350...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> & here: http://www.gp-web.com/en/productspop.php?pid=1588
> 
> This one is an inch shorter than the K3500R but runtime is only 40 minutes & bulb temp in unknown. I'm sure Wolf-Eyes will be next!


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 29, 2007)

john2551 said:


> [...]i knew other small 35w HID's weren't far behind[...]


Head Diameter: 85cm :nana::wow: (from the ebay link)

You could wonder about the microfire´s lumens rating as well. But G&P unfortunatelly has so little information about their light availbale, who knows if it´s not only a 35W buld without a matching ballast  and they had a bad start with their first HID light (also rated at 3500 lumens). The charger craddle looks like the one microfire is using too. I´d consider that light after a few reviews showed up, the price is definitly hot.

Eric


----------



## Patriot (Nov 29, 2007)

It seems to me that G&P has even more quality issues than Microfire...and they're pretty bad as far as a consistent product goes. It's probably priced right for what it is. As far as the output goes, I doubt the k3500 is putting out as much light as the 3200 lumen X990 but I'll know tomorrow when my K3500 get here. I'm guessing that it's probably closer to 2600-2800 lumens but we will see.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 30, 2007)

That ebay seller answered my question about the bulb temp. by stating "Sorry we don't have that info."


----------



## dwminer (Nov 30, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> It seems to me that G&P has even more quality issues than Microfire...and they're pretty bad as far as a consistent product goes. It's probably priced right for what it is. As far as the output goes, I doubt the k3500 is putting out as much light as the 3200 lumen X990 but I'll know tomorrow when my K3500 get here. I'm guessing that it's probably closer to 2600-2800 lumens but we will see.


 
Please let us know your findings on the K3500.
Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Patriot (Nov 30, 2007)

dwminer said:


> Please let us know your findings on the K3500.
> Thanks
> Dave



Ok, I received the light this afternoon. I played with it for about an hour and decided to do a run-time test that just now finished at 52 minutes. It flickered and I quickly shut it off. It got very warm during the test and I had to aim a fan at it. It may run a bit longer that 52 minutes because I was playing with it before I decided to do the test. I'll do another run-time test this weekend.

The finish is nice, the build quality seems to be fairly good, the lumen output is very good and it's comfortable to hold with it's slightly tri-sided handle. The insides of the light are clean without any dust behind the lens or machining materials in the threads or other places. I'm happily surprised that the reflector is less frosted than it appears in other pictures that I've seen. It's not smooth and polished like the AE's or X990 but it much more reflective than say.....a MOP reflector. 

Throw is slightly better than I expected for this light, no doubt because of the decent properties of the reflector. The on-off switch is way to light. It's maybe a half or a third of the pressure that I think it should be. I would not put this light anywhere that it could accidentally be switched on because it wouldn't take much at all. This is a fairly bad fault as far as I'm concerned. The focus range is small but does give the user a setting preference which is nice. I probably won't be adjusting it in and out during use, but I've already set it to the shape of beam that I like. So, from this aspect the focus is actually nice and everything locks down tight after setting.

It's not as bright as the X990, as predicted but is brighter than the AE PL24/S or Xenide 25W. I'm going to rough guess it about about 2800 lumens, but honestly it's hard to tell. Lets just say that the X990 is quite noticably brighter and with much better color rendition. Yes, it is very blue, so blue that it's my bluest HID. The charger stand is silly along with the plug that plugs into it. It's so lose that it keeps popping out by itself because of subtle twist tension in the cord that plugs into the base. A car charger with this design would be idiocy because it would never charge while driving.*


My three favorite things so far:*
Very good output.
Great size and is comfortable in my hand.
Adjustable focus that is most useful as a user preset. 

*My three most disliked features:*
Very blue beam.
On-off switch pressure is far to weak for a high power HID.
Silly charging base, loose charging plug, heavy built-into handle batteries.


----------



## john2551 (Dec 1, 2007)

Well since that eBay seller didn't know the temp. of the bulb, i just asked this seller the same question, let's see if they know: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300177904210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## john2551 (Dec 1, 2007)

Here is the response i got from the other ebay seller: "Hello, sorry, I do not have such information from the distributor even from G&P official website. Sorry for any inconvenience."

So i will email G&P directly & see what they say.


----------



## vee73 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi everybody!
First, sorry my bad english.
Please, send this thread beamshot picture, Warrior III, vs. Polarion 40
I have Warrior III and II, but Polarion interest me.


----------



## john2551 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, i emailed G&P & asked them what the temp. of the bulb was & this was their response:

[FONT=courier new,courier,monospace]_Dear John,_[/FONT]

_[FONT=courier new,courier,monospace]As[/FONT]__[FONT=courier new,courier,monospace] our website that have inform that flashlight of the bulb is 35W HID bulb. [/FONT]_

_[FONT=courier new,courier,monospace]Best Regards, [/FONT]_
_[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=courier new,courier,monospace]G&P [/FONT][/FONT]_


So at this point i assume that No One at that company speaks English because they didn't even understand my question.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 7, 2007)

Well that sucks.


----------



## john2551 (Dec 10, 2007)

I wrote G & P again & emphasized that i want the bulb TEMP not WATTAGE & this was their response:
_[FONT=courier new,courier,monospace]Dear John,[/FONT] _

_[FONT=courier new,courier,monospace]The 35W HID of the temperature is around 5000k.[/FONT] _

_[FONT=courier new,courier,monospace]Best Regards,[/FONT] _
_[FONT=courier new,courier,monospace]G&P [/FONT]_


But this sounds like a guess & that they don't really know.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 10, 2007)

The "_around_ 5000K" is irking.:thumbsdow

Dudemar


----------



## mrQQ (Nov 23, 2008)

Am I correct to assume that G&P HID is a No-No? I wonder, if you get a working copy, does it perform or not..


----------



## Patriot (Nov 23, 2008)

mrQQ said:


> I wonder, if you get a working copy, does it perform or not..




My guess is that *IF *the light works it would probably be on par with the K3500R, both in color and lumen output. It's a respectable output considering the size of the light and that's not the problem. The problem that I see would be owning a still expensive light with a very poor history and no dealer backing for the fairly likely warranty issues that you might have.

Only you can determine if it's a "no no" or not base on the information.


----------



## picard (Nov 25, 2008)

is it on sale yet? the site doesn't show the price


----------



## dudemar (Nov 25, 2008)

It's been on sale for a while. I googled g&p35w hid and got a few hits, there's one on eBay for $230.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 25, 2008)

At roughly half the price of the K3500R it may be worth the risk for some. In my case, I'm not wealthy enough to take the gamble.


----------



## phoenix246 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a G&P 35W 3500 lm. small. The only thing that seems to be true in the manufacturer’s specs is the 8.8´´ length. The first bulb died after about 60 min.
But I’m happy with my light, probably because it was cheap and I have never seen any other HID flashlight.


----------

